# Resources on saw vise restoration?



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I recently picked up a record no. 104 saw vise for cheap. It had two problems that didn't bother me - the foot of the clamp was missing and one of the wings on the angle adjuster had broken off, but all parts were still operable. One thing that does concern me is that one of the jaws is concave so it only makes contact with the saw at the ends if the vise. I assume that I will need to file this down straight so that it holds even across the face. I assume that there's a resource for doing or describing this work but I haven't been able to turn one up quickly. Any pointers/links/advice out there? 


































Thanks.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Odd as it may seem, my wife and I own a mint similar vise, except it was manu. by Disston, around the turn of last century (early 1900's?).
My late Dad and I found it "mint in box" and well packed in straw, even the straw was "mint" for $15.00!
We found it on Canal Street in NYC's Chinatown district over thirty years ago :yes:!
After paying for the vise, Dad and I *ran* out of the store, as though we had stolen something!
Anyway, at this point in time,, we can only suggest filing with a mill file with slight pressure applied (the file being sandwiched between the right, then the left jaws). Do several strokes on one side, the switch to opposite side of jaws, same number of strokes. Keep the jaws parallel! Go slow. Check progress often.
If we find a better way, we will post it here.
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------

